# Synapse speed Headset Identification (I don't know..)



## Tristan87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi to whom can help
I have been struggling to find a headset to fit this frame I am not sure on the year. 
I have every other part needed but have not been able to find anyone who could help get this last piece 
I have a cannondale synapse speed frame, EN 14781
Head tube top 41.80mm 1.645 (5) in
Bottom head tube 45.76mm 1.802 (5) in
Bottom head tube depth 14.08mm 0.554 in

Fork top steer tube 28.71mm 1.130 in
Fork steer tube bottom 29.46mm 1.159in

Would be very thank full for any help you could give
Regards
Tristan


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Try cannonda.com*

Have you tried contacting Cannondale? I usually shoot them an email to get specs of parts I neede via email. They always respond but don,t expect to get a fast reply. Minimum wait time is at least 2 working days.



Tristan87 said:


> Hi to whom can help
> I have been struggling to find a headset to fit this frame I am not sure on the year.
> I have every other part needed but have not been able to find anyone who could help get this last piece
> I have a cannondale synapse speed frame, EN 14781
> ...


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

Straight 1 11/8" Campy standard bearings with 45/45 angles.


----------



## Tristan87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi 
Yes I have tryed the Straight 1 11/8" Campy standard bearings with 45/45 angles. 
It works fine with the top of the headtube but it's the bottom headtube that is giving me problems, it's bigger than the 1.5" by 0.70mm. and tryed cannondale a few times but the can't give me a difinative model. 
Thanks for your time and reply.


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

Then it's an alloy Synapse that you have and you need the required cup from Cannondale. The bearings are exactly the same top and bottom it's just the press in cup that you are missing. KP172 is the part # for the cup you need.


----------



## Tristan87 (Sep 10, 2011)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
I'm so happy for that news I've just got to find the part now typed it into google with no joy and the cannondale website give's me an error message but I will keep looking and will let you know THANK YOU again you've really put a big smile on my face and you've done what so many bike shops couldn't you've help me 
Kind Regards 
Tristan


----------



## Tristan87 (Sep 10, 2011)

centaur172 said:


> Then it's an alloy Synapse that you have and you need the required cup from Cannondale. The bearings are exactly the same top and bottom it's just the press in cup that you are missing. KP172 is the part # for the cup you need.


Do you know the brand/ make?


----------

